# Resistencia de 5 bandas



## jujo4 (Jul 19, 2006)

tengo una resistencia de 5 bandas pero el orden de colores es raro por que tiene el siguiente orden marron, negro, dorado, dorado, blanco mi pregunta es ¿de que valor es la resistencia?


----------



## roberto moreno (Jul 19, 2006)

Hace tiempo trabajé en una tienda de componentes electrónicos y nos llegaban a tocar casos como estos: si consideras que la última banda es la tolerancia (con código de 5 bandas),en esta caso sería 9% eso equivaldría más bien a 10% o plata, así que no es correcto este planteamiento, si la vemos al revés el dorado en la tercera banda no tiene sentido (esto pensando aún que es de 5 bandas) entonces la conclusión es: No se trata de una resistencia de 5 si no de 4 bandas donde la primera es café, la segunda negro, y por último la tercera y cuarta dorado lo cual nos dá 10x10-1 5%= 1,0 Ohms al 5%, el problema sigue siendo la banda blanca, en la tienda llegamos a la conclusión de que para fines de lectura del valor no se tome en cuenta, seguramente tiene algún significado (Como temperatura, potencia, o alguna otra cosa) pero con el valor de 1,0 Ohms al 5% y comparando el tamaño podíamos venderlas, en todo caso, si tu resistencia está en buen estado, basta con que la midas. Si no sirve la resistencia, viendo el diagrama del circuito posiblemente nos demos una idea del valor por su aplicación.


----------



## jujo4 (Jul 19, 2006)

Se agradese yo pregunte en un par de casas y me dijieron lo mismo pero queria estar seguro desde ya muchas gracias por el interes


----------



## sebas (Jul 22, 2006)

el blanco significa tolerancia del resistor bien el dorado corrosponde a un 10 y el blanco a un 9 final de la explicacion. 19 % de tolerancia ,. les quedo??


----------



## tweetydj (Jul 23, 2006)

Es una resistencia de presicion por lo cual las tres primeras bandas corresponde a digitos de la resistencia, la cuarta banda es la multiplicacion y la banda blanca indica la tolerancia.
No se si se entiende?


----------



## roberto moreno (Jul 24, 2006)

Sebas: hasta donde yo sé el dorado solo puede tomar valores 1x10-1 cuando se encuentra en la banda del multiplicador y 5% cuando se encuentra en la banda de la tolerancia, para el 10% se utiliza el plata, así que no sé de donde sale que el dorado es 10.

tweetydj: Una resistencia de precisión es aquella que prácticamente no presenta error en su valor real de resistencia.
Los componentes que comúnmente usamos son resistencias con un +/- 5% de tolerancia, estas para aplicaciones como instrumentación o bioingeniería o incluso soporte de vida (Electroencefalógrafos o electrocardigráfos, respiradores, etc) presentan demasiado error, las resistencias de precisión regularmente tienen un café en la última banda (1% de tolerancia), si decimos que la resistencia en cuestión es de precisión y "la banda blanca indica la tolerancia.No se si se entiende?" hablamos de una resistencia con 9% de toleranica...  ¡ es mejor una con error del 5%!


----------



## tweetydj (Jul 24, 2006)

Y no puede ser que la estes mirando al reves? el cafe es la tolerancia? de todas maneras se interpreta como te digo, 3 digitos para la numeracion, el cuarto para la multiplicacion y el ultimo para la tolerancia.


----------



## roberto moreno (Jul 24, 2006)

¡Tienes razón! "de todas maneras se interpreta como te digo, 3 digitos para la numeracion, el cuarto para la multiplicacion y el ultimo para la tolerancia." En eso estoy completamente de acuerdo.

Pero si la volteo ¿Que valor le asignas al dorado en la segunda y tercera banda? (recuerda que son significativas y deben tener un valor "leible" del 0 al 9), y efectivamente café en la última significaría 1%.


----------



## vinho (Jul 24, 2006)

Quizá les sirva este link:


¿Y si ese dorado en realidad es amarillo?


----------



## plusgemdos (Jul 20, 2009)

Hola muy buenas, estoy intentando reparar una mantita eléctrica, y en la plaquita, en la cual hay muy pocos componentes he encontrado una resistencia que no me da valor alguno y además mirada con lupa, parece estar cortada. La cuestión es que cuando intento sacar sus valores no me cuadra. Es de cinco bandas, y sus colores Marron, negro, dorado, dorado, violeta.
   Según tengo entendido el violeta no puede ser valor de tolerancia, por lo que entonces, saldrían 744 ohmios, pero es un valor rarísimo y no creo que tenga que tener una resistencia tal precisión en una placa tan vulgar.
   No sé qué pensareis, se aceptan sugerencias, lo único que si está claro es que esos son los colores, porque se divisan perfectamente.
   Un saludo para todo el foro.


----------



## Aiphos (Jul 25, 2009)

hola, tienes razon en como leer la resistencia, en las resistencias de 5 bandas, las primeras tres son los cifras de la resistencia, la cuarta el multiplicador y la quinta la tolerancia... en tu caso, si son 744 ohm con tolerancia del 1%, mira en esta pagina sale información sobre eso...


----------



## GABILON (Jul 25, 2009)

Aiphos dijo:
			
		

> hola, tienes razon en como leer la resistencia, en las resistencias de 5 bandas, las primeras tres son los cifras de la resistencia, la cuarta el multiplicador y la quinta la tolerancia... en tu caso, si son 744 ohm con tolerancia del 1%, mira en esta pagina sale información sobre eso...


hola, n o me abre la página, pero te hago una consulta, el dice marron (1) negro (0) dorado (?) dorado (?) violeta (7), ¿como hacen para ver 744 ohms en esa resistencia? ¿seguro que no es un fucking choque con sus codigos tan absurdos?
gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

No hay tolerancia con el violeta. 

Puede ser un indutor.


ORLY!


----------



## GABILON (Jul 25, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> No hay tolerancia con el violeta.
> 
> Puede ser un indutor.
> 
> ...


 a eso me referia con quepodria ser u choque, es mas me jugaria que es un choque de 1mh, tan solo porque me resulta familiar a unos que tenía puestos con un 4066, no se, habria que ver


----------



## soschorni (Jul 25, 2009)

rarisimo la verdad. La unica forma que me digieron para reconocer una bobina es fijandose la forma, porque las resistencias son mas finas en el centro. Las bobinas por lo que me digieron son uniformes, no tienen esa forma ondulada de la resistencia.


----------



## Aiphos (Jul 26, 2009)

es posible que sea una bobina también, pero para saber tendriamos que ver una fot de la resistencia/bobina pa saber si es una u otra o que diga si es angosta en el centro....bueno en cuanto a los 744 ohms yo mire al revés el valor, o sea VIOLETA, DORADO, DORADO, NEGRO, MARRON, ya que como dicen el violeta no tiene tolerancia...y en codigo de 5 bandas no hay dorado  como cifra...por lo cual debe ser amarillo...adjunto una imagen de la pagina que di:  ...para que se entienda como vi los 744 ohm...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 26, 2009)

plusgemdos dijo:
			
		

> Según tengo entendido el violeta no puede ser valor de tolerancia...


Sí que puede. Son resistencias de +-0,1% de tolerancia, muy pero muy precisas y aparecen recién por el E92 o E192, si no me equivoco.
Igual me resultaría muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy raro que adentro de una mantita eléctrica hubiera una resistencia de semejante precisión (a menos que un chino haya conseguido una bolsa de esas muy baratas).

Revisá los valores normalizados a ver qué te dicen, porque no me cierran dos bandas doradas al final.
Si fuera marrón/negro/amarillo/dorado violeta, estaría dentro del E192...
Fijate si no encontrás algún valor estándar que te convenza.


Saludos
PS: Una foto vendría más que bien.


----------



## rurogar (Mar 5, 2010)

Buenas yo tengo tambien otra que no me cuadra porq no me da valores de tolerancia ninguno. Os comento:

Rojo-Rojo-Gris-Dorado-------------Negro

a mi me salen 228 pero vamos que no se si es correcto o no....


----------



## zxeth (Mar 5, 2010)

hemmm. creo que tu mantita electrica las quemo un poquito y asi cambiaron de color . la verdad que nunca vi una nomenclatura asi.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 5, 2010)

Para mi es una resistencia de 6 bandas y te falta 1, la primera.
X (?) marron (1) negro (0) dorado (0.1) dorado (5% tolerancia) violeta (5 PPM/°C)
Serian X1Ω, me juego por 11Ω o 51Ω ¿Probaste medirla?


----------



## charlesfunk (Dic 27, 2011)

buen dia tengo un problema con un tv sony kv2970m , lleva una resistencia de colores cafe negro negro blanco cafe y no tengo idea de que valor sea sospecho que es de 100 ohms me podrian ayudar con esto gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/resistencia.htm


----------



## Facundo_Bellesi (Oct 10, 2012)

Buenas tardes,
     Tengo un problemita parecido al planteado...
     Estoy con tv 29" y tengo una resistencia de 5 bandas cuyo colores son: verde, azul, verde, dorado y verde... Por logica la R=56,5 ohm... Al medirla me da R=56,5 M ohm, lo que me llsma la atencion es que si se quemo conserve el valor 56,5 y que si no estuviese el dorado la resistencia medida seria la correcta...

     A alguien le paso algo parecido? Que hicieron? la reemplazaron por defectuoso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2012)

Resistor:
> Calculador código de color
> Calculador del valor estándar​


----------



## WUANEJO (Nov 10, 2012)

los colores no me hacen sentido, bueno no tengo tanta experiencia en componentes electronicos, una resistencia con 5 bandas
cafe, rojo, azul, dorado, y morado
1,     2,      6     ÷10         ?
alguien me puede explicar por favor, muchas gracias.



gracias 2metros ya probe la calculadora y me da un resultado 1.26 Mohm  0.25% tolerancia si es que es amarillo, pero si es dorado da 12.600000000000000001 ohm   0.25% tolerancia, tendré que analizar ese color si es amarillo o dorado ya que el componente esta un poco viejito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2012)

Y sinó medilo con el tester a ver por donde anda


----------



## WUANEJO (Nov 10, 2012)

El problema es qeu parece estar quemado porque no marca absolutamente nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2012)

Pone un diagrama donde esa resistencia va puesta , a ver si te podemos ayudar un poco mas


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 11, 2012)

Sacale una buena foto, con flash, así podemos ver los colores.


----------

